

The Reply All Button Must Die - buckpost
http://fourreasonswhy.com/2007/11/30/the-reply-all-button-must-die/

======
cstejerean
I'm not sure if I agree with the article. More often than not an email is a
way to communicate with a group of people so one must keep using reply all.
I've had more problems with forgetting to CC someone or accidentally hitting
reply instead of reply all than with sending am email to the whole team by
accident.

Perhaps reply should always reply all, and the list of recipients should be
more proeminent. Perhaps

------
ardit33
This is stupid. Please guys don't post things like that. While the "reply all"
button gets abused sometimes, it is actually pretty useful.

------
kmt
BS. I reply to all most of the time, because usually there was a good reason
why people were on the distribution list. Also I find it quite annoying if I
put someone on the list and a responder omits them. Happens mostly with people
who lack enough email experience or etiquette or are just not smart enough or
careful enough to think what they are doing and the author of the article
seems to be among those.

------
ivankirigin
BCC is a solution from the originating end. Not hiring stupid people is a
solution from the reply-all end.

------
timr
I can hear it now: "Great article! I'm forwarding it to everyone in the
office!"

------
pg
As so often, the solution is not to get rid of Reply All but to log and follow
up on misuses of it.

------
kajecounterhack
Actually, Gmail's reply button is placed physically before its reply to all
button, and I usually find myself hitting that instead of reply to all.

Of course, it all comes down to how retarded your friends are, because they
might hit it just to send everyone a message that you may or may not want to
read. Personally I think it isnt about removing the button, just getting less-
retarded friends.

------
cdr
He seems to have a problem more with "Great job!" e-mails rather than Reply
All.

Pretty vapid piece.

------
izak30
Seems to me to be another question of "should we let stupid users do stupid
things" and you can't really help that, no matter how many buttons you add or
take away. The reply to all button is actually quite useful.

------
mattculbreth
This guy doesn't even like Twitter, come on.

------
jorgeortiz85
One Reply: GMail's conversation view (why isn't this standard with every
e-mail client?)

------
edw519
I will be bringing cookies to the potluck on Tuesday. If this message reached
you in error, just delete it.

